# Schaublin 13 Parts Needed



## hkv (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,

I am fixing up my "new" Schaublin 13 (newer square model, 1972) and need some parts that seems to be hard to find here in Sweden. Any help needed on how I can source these items is highly appreciated! Perhaps some of you 13 owners out there have parts laying around dying to get rid of. Or not...

1. ISO30 drive gear for the slotting head (for the old model slotting head with 17 teeth)
2. Hand wheel handles (black aluminium including the shank)
3. Aluminium scale (metric) for the X-axis (mounted on the "knee" behind the XY-table)


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi HK,
We'ed love to hear more about your "new" machine (pictures, how it came to you, any and all interesting facts). 

Please post over in the relevant forum:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/schaublin-deckel-mikron-smart-brown-polamco-misal.188/


----------

